# Dan Patterson’s New Carriers



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan has designed a new carrier based on a design by Bruce Chandler. Dan is offering to build the carrier to whatever configuration the customer desires.

I wanted a carrier that would hold 4 Aristo Streamliners. The weight of the carrier with the 4 cars is approximately 28 lbs. with an overall length of 33 inches.





















The streamliners are held in place with the foam tape pads, but can be further secured by using a Velcro strap, which is what I did to secure the log cars.











If interested you can contact Dan by e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a LOT of improvements and much better construction than mine.







Well done.


----------

